# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  IntegrativeTherapies : Η χρήση βοτάνων στα πτηνά απο το  avianmedicine.net

## jk21

σε μια απο τις << πολυτιμες >>  εκδοσεις  του avianmedicine.net ,θα συναντησουμε εγκυρη ενημερωση για την χρηση των βοτανων και οχι μονο (και ομοιοπαθητικων φαρμακων ) στα πουλια μας 


επιλεξτε το κεφαλαιο 10 (αν και ολη η εκδοση ειναι τρομερη ! )

http://avianmedicine.net/publication...vian-medicine/


εκει θα διαβασουμε για πολλα που εχουν ηδη συζητηθει εδω μεσα ,οπως το αγκαθι μαριας (milkthistle ) ,τον ταραξακο ,την αλοη ,το μηλοξυδο κλπ 

Ειδικα για το τελευταιο , σε λιγο θα επισυναψω κατι στο αντιστοιχο θεμα ,που ερχεται να βαλει τα πραγματα στη θεση τους σε οσα ακουγονται στον χωρο , οπου ο καθενας λεει οτι του καπνισει  ...

Σταδιακα ειτε εσεις ,ειτε εγω στο παρον θεμα ,μπορουμε να συζητησουμε και να σχολιασουμε οτι θα διαβασουμε στο συγκεκριμενο αρχειο !

----------


## antonispahn

Παρα πολυ καλο βιβλιο Δημητρη

----------

